# Butterflies



## Frequency (Jan 1, 2011)

*They Are Silent....

They Are short Lived....

They are Colourful....

They Are seen all over the World...

They inspire Lovers, Poets, Painters and Of course Photgraphers too...

Have you ever heard somebody saying something bad about Butterflies? Definitely you won't....

They are Blessings of Nature...

They are Flying Flowers.....

All of Us Love Them..

I dedicate this thread to those Wonderful Creations of Nature*

*(Consent of Lafoto is Requested)*

*This thread is a homage to this butterfly which i found taking its last breath in my garden, being preyed upon by a garden spider...
*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 1, 2011)

*1*






*2*







*3*







*4*







*5*






*Kindly contribute; Regards*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 1, 2011)

*6*







*7*







*8*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 7, 2011)

*9*







*10*


----------



## safeshot (Jan 16, 2011)

beautiful words  and here is my addition to them


----------



## jtee (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## TCD photography (Oct 11, 2011)

IMG_4034 by Trapper Creek Daughter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 12, 2011)

White Peacock Butterfly (Anartia jatrophae) by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Hard light on little blue by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Oct 21, 2011)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Arpeggio9 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Parker219 (Sep 18, 2012)

Love this thread!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2012)

Frequency said:


> *
> **(Consent of Lafoto is Requested)*



I can't say I ever saw this before, least of all the desire to get consent - and it was asked more than 1 year and 9 months ago ... ooops! Consent GIVEN, of course ,
and some additions to the theme, even though they are not good!




0528_FjäleÖdegård-beiAla_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0529_FjäleÖdegård-beiAla_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0530_FjäleÖdegård-beiAla_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




1850_Högklint_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## skwty (Sep 18, 2012)

here is a recent one from my garden:





and this one.  Always wanted to capture one in flight, fun, even though it is not all that clear.  Enjoy!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2012)

415_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




416_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




417_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




421_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




424_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Sep 19, 2012)

This is one of the first photos I took with my dSLR.  Theodore Roosevelt Island, Washington, DC.




This is from the butterfly garden at the Smithsonian's Museum of Natural History.


----------



## toyztransporter (Sep 29, 2012)

A recent photo from the Virginia Aquarium outdoor pathway.


----------



## CCY020 (Nov 22, 2012)

*
Flickr: CCY020's Photostream*


----------



## sweetapollo (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 26, 2013)

Butterfly profile bw by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 2, 2019)

Tortoiseshell


----------

